# فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

سلام و نعمه .
أخواتي و أخوتي :
تناقشنا منذ فتره ( بقسم المشرفين ) بفكره فتح مسابقات لجيل المستقبل .....تتناسب مع عمرهم و ثقافتهم ......طبعا نادرا ما نجد أحدا عمره ( 18 ) قادر على دخول مسابقه مخصصه لمن هم فوق ال ( 25 )مثلا ....و لو دخلها سيتعب في البحث عن أجوبه و التأكد منها .
و هذه الحاله هي الطبيعيه .
و حتى لا نظلم جيل المستقبل اٌقترحنا فتح مسابقه مسيحيه تناسب الأعمار ( تحت ال18 ) .
1) الفكره :
وضع أسئله مسيحيه بحته ( من الكتاب المقدس بصوره خاصه) .....تتجدد كل أسبوع أو عشرة أيام 
يا ريت اللي تعجبه الفكره يكتب الزمن المناسب (برأيه ) .
يا ريت العضو اللي تعجبه الفكره يكتب عدد الأسئله المناسب ( برأيه ) .
2) القسم المخصص :
قسم المرشد الروحي .
3) المسئولين عن المسابقه :
الأخ : اٍستفانوس ( نائب المشرف العام ) 
أنا ( قلم حر ) ......ربنا يعينكو ....تحملوني !
4) طبيعة الأسئله :
هنا نطلب آرائكم بتفصيل واضح ....و كنا قد اٍقترحنا :
أ ) كل ما يخص البحث في الكتاب المقدس .....بصوره تناسب خبرة جيل المستقبل و اٍهتماماتهم .
ب ) ممكن نختار موضوع ( أو أكثر ) و نطلب نقد الأعضاء لهذه المواضيع ( أي توضيح رأي العضو بموضوع .....بكل صراحه ) ...و أنا سأستأذن أصحاب المواضيع سلفا منعا لأي حساسيه في النقد ....و تأكدو أن أغلب المشرفين و الأعضاء هنا ( اٍن لم يكن جميعهم ) , يتقبلون النقد لمواضيعه بصوره رائعه ......لكن الاٍحتياط واجب .
ملاحظه : يكون النقد من خلال بضعة أسطر فقط .....لا نريد أبحاثا مطوله أو ردود طويله .....
يعني مثلا : النقطه الفلانيه مهمه جدا .....لم يتم شرحها بصوره وافيه .
الآيه الفلانيه تم اٍستخدامها بصوره غير معبره بشكل دقيق عن الموضوع .

منتظر آرائكم و اٍقتراحاتكم .....حتى تصبح الفكره في أكمل صوره .....و بعد النقاش سنتفق على موعد لبدء المسابقات .
ملاحظه هامه : سيتم اٍعلان الأجوبه الصحيحه فقط ( يعني سلم التصحيح ).... أما أجوبة العضو( حتى لو كانت صحيحه ) ....فلن تعرض اٍلا اٍذا اٍعترض العضو على النتيجه خلال ثلاثة أيام من ظهور النتيجه النهائيه .
ملاحظه : الجوائز ......هي فكره سيتم تطبيقها في المنتدى لأول مره ( مفاجأه أتمنى أن تعجبكم ) ....طبعا الجوائز مش ماديه ( هههههه ) .
و عدد الفائزين سيتحدد بعدد المشاركين .... ( يعني كنسبه منطقيه ) .
أخيرا :
منتظرين تعليقات و اٍقتراحات في جميع النقاط بشكل مفصل .
أرجو من كل من يشارك أن يوضح هل عمره ( تحت ال 18 ) أم لا .....فهم الأعضاء الذين نوجه لهم الموضوع ( فهذا الموضوع مخصصا لهم ) و لا مانع من أي يعطينا الأعضاء الأكبر سنا آرائهم طبعا ......لكن جيل المستقبل آرائهم تحسم الموضوع .
ملاحظه : بما اٍني من الأعضاء الأكبر سنا ......سيكون رأيي ( اٍستشاري فقط ) .....رأيكم هو القرار الأخير .....طالما لم تعارض الاٍداره العليا للمنتدى .
أي أن رأي الأعضاء الأكبر سنا ( كلهم ) ....اٍستشاري فقط smile01) .
موفقون .


----------



## Tabitha (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



قلم حر قال:


> 1) الفكره :
> وضع أسئله مسيحيه بحته ( من الكتاب المقدس بصوره خاصه) .....تتجدد كل أسبوع أو عشرة أيام




*الفكرة اكتر من روعة وهاتناسب سني جدااااا بما اني تحت  10 سنيين *

:99:


----------



## قلم حر (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



Anestas!a قال:


> *الفكرة اكتر من روعة وهاتناسب سني جدااااا بما اني تحت 10 سنيين *
> 
> :99:


أهلا ب ( خالتي ) أنستازيا :yahoo: .
على فكره : كنت عاوز أستعين بخبرتك ( أربعين سنه تنظيم مستبقات في جزر الهونولولو ) بس شكله ما فيش رغبه بالمسابقه من أصله .
لو اٍستمرينا كده .......نعمل مسابقه أنا و أنتي و أستفانوس !
:t13::spor22::smil12:
----------------------
تم التعديل بواسطة ( قلم حر ) لأخطاء كتابيه  .


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

ماشي ياعم

واللي فوق 18 يتفرجو :dntknw:​


----------



## قلم حر (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



marcelino قال:


> ماشي ياعم​
> 
> 
> واللي فوق 18 يتفرجو :dntknw:​


أهلا مارسيلينو .
الفكره حاليا لجيل المستقبل .....و التجاوب مع الفكره مدهش للآن !
بكره حاي الدور على الأكبر سنا .........خلينا نشوف هاتعملو أيه :t33: .


----------



## Tabitha (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا ب ( خالتي ) أنستازيا :yahoo: .
> 
> *هههههههههههه
> اهلا اهلا يا ابني ازيك وازي الاولاد ،،،،،*
> ...





*وأنا بإنتظار التمرين :spor22: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

+

يبدوا أنني فى تعليقاتي علي مواضيعك يا (( قلم حُر )) سأكتفي بكلمات .. رائع و مُدهش و جميل  

رائع هذا الموضوع  .. 

إلي الامام ..

بالمناسبة .. هي Anestas!a .. أربعين سنة تنظيم مسابقات فقط ؟


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

*الله الله الله ...
إي الجمال ده كله ياحبيبي قلم حرررر ..
يا السمردلي يا حبيبي..
أضفتني عالهوتميل أولاً ولا لأ ؟

خيو ...
عندي فكرة جميلة..
شنو رأيك لو مثلاً -خليني افكر- .......
...
.....
......
..............
آه... لو نطلب من الأعضاء إحضار آيات من العهد الجديد.. ونطلب منهم أن يأتونا بإشارة من العهد القديم(التنبؤ)
يعني أن يذكروا رقم السفر والإصحاح والآية المذكورة في العهد القديم ..

أظن أنها فكرة جيدة... حتى يتحمس الأعضاء في قراءة آيات عهد القديم.. فقليلاً ما نجد الأعضاء يفهمونها... وأنا عن نفسي لا اقرأ العهد القديم إلا فقط المزامير والأمثال.. فقطططط!!!! أشعر بالملل وأنا أقرأ كتب الانبياء أو توارة موسى! لذلك أشعر بأن هناك الكثير من هم مثلي..

فكرة المسابقة بالتحديد :
1. عنوان السؤال.. مثال: ولادة المخلص من عذراء المذكورة في الأناجيل
2. على الأعضاء أن يبحثوا في العهد القديم عن الآية التي تنبأت بهذا الأمر ..

أنا عن نفسي لا اعرف الإجابة.. أظن بأنها في سفر اشعياء ..
أو هوشع!!

شو رأيك بالأفكار الجهنمية :smil12: :spor22: ... نياهاهااااهههاااهاعع*


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

سلام ونعمة قلم حر,,,,

بجد الفكرة حلوة قوي وفعلا انا اول مرة اسمع عن الفكرة دة
بس عاوزين اسئلة جديدة ومش نمطية وياريت لما حضرتك تختارها تبقي تقولهالي ع الخاص
عشان  اشوف هاعرف اجاوبها ولا لا

بالنسبة لانستازيا(معلش هي الشجرة المثمرة كدة)
رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *قلم حر*
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه .
 كان عندي خطأ طباعي و صلحته .
 شكرا لتنشيطك للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> يبدوا أنني فى تعليقاتي علي مواضيعك يا (( قلم حُر )) سأكتفي بكلمات .. رائع و مُدهش و جميل
> 
> ...


تنظيم منفرد .....أربعين سنه .
أما التنظيم المشترك .......أكتر بكتي:nunu0000:ر !


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



peace_86 قال:


> *الله الله الله ...*
> *إي الجمال ده كله ياحبيبي قلم حرررر ..*
> *يا السمردلي يا حبيبي..*
> *أضفتني عالهوتميل أولاً ولا لأ ؟*
> ...


الفكره ......عمليه .....رأيي أنها لا تناسب السن الموجهه ليه المسابقه ......لكن لو أيدوها .....سنعمل بها .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك .


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة قلم حر,,,,
> 
> بجد الفكرة حلوة قوي وفعلا انا اول مرة اسمع عن الفكرة دة
> هي فكره جديده طازه .
> ...


لو كنت من فئة ( جيل المستقبل ) العمريه .
يا ريت ترد على النقاط المذكوره بالموضوع الأصلي ..... و لو  ما كونتش ......أعطينا رأيك الشخصي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

يا ريت أي حد يكتب رد بالموضوع يكتب سنه ( فوق ال 18 أو أقل ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتكم .


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

للاسف استاذي انا فوق الشريحة اللي بتحكي عنها
بالنسبة لافكاري عن الموضوع دة انا هافكر في حاجات جديدة وهاتابع حضرتك


----------



## jim_halim (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*


سلام و نعمة .. 

فكرة جميلة فعلاً .. 

و أكيد مفيدة و ها تخلي الشباب يفتحوا الإنجيل و يتعرفوا علي كلمة ربنا .. 

و أنا كان نفسي أشوف ردود لمشتركين من هذه الفئة العمرية و أسمع آراءهم 

لكن يمكن مفيش أعضاء مباركين كتير من السن ده ... 

طب ما تضع حضرتك هذا الإقتراح في قسم ( الإعلانات ) مثلاً .. أو قسم ( الإقتراحات ) .. 

علشان يقدر أكبر عدد من الأعضاء اللي من هذه الفئة العمرية أنهم يشوفوه و يقولوا آراءهم فيه .. 

و ده أقتراح شخصي مني ( و أنا طبعاً غير مدرك بكل جوانب الموضوع ) .. 

​


----------



## قلم حر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



frai قال:


> للاسف استاذي انا فوق الشريحة اللي بتحكي عنها
> بالنسبة لافكاري عن الموضوع دة انا هافكر في حاجات جديدة وهاتابع حضرتك


لباقتك في الكلام و مجاملتك ...... أروع من أن أعلق عليها .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
أما الأفكار الجديده ......فنحن منتظرينها في أي وقت( بالرسائل الخاصه ) ......مع أن الردود من الفئه العمريه ( جيل المستقبل ) لا تزال صفر للأسف !
شكرا لاٍهتمامك .


----------



## قلم حر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> فكرة جميلة فعلاً .. ​
> و أكيد مفيدة و ها تخلي الشباب يفتحوا الإنجيل و يتعرفوا علي كلمة ربنا .. ​
> و أنا كان نفسي أشوف ردود لمشتركين من هذه الفئة العمرية و أسمع آراءهم ​
> ...


فكرتك منطقيه جدا .......خصوصا وضع الموضوع في قسم مفتوح للجميع ....لكن يبدو أن التجاوب من قبل الفئه العمريه ( جيل المستقبل ) غير موجود .
يغلق و يحذف لاحقا .


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

يفتح من جديد .....بناء على طلب أخ مبارك مهتم بالموضوع .
سلام و نعمه


----------



## the servant (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,,

فعلا انا الاول كنت فاكر ان نسبة الشريحة العمرية المذكورة قليلة في المنتدي لكن من خلال كلامي مع ناس كتير اولاد وبنات في المنتدي لقيت ان في نسبة كبيرة داخلة ضمن الشريحة,,,,,ياريت ينقل الموضوع لاقسام العامة عشان اغلب اللي بيقول لحضرتك عليهم منهم جداد ومنهم مش اعضاء مباركين


(انا جمعت لحضرتك مجموعة اسئلة كتير من العهد القديم وبحاول اجمع اسئلة جديدة ومش تقيلة)

رب المجد يقويكم ويبارك خدمتكم ويزيد عملة


----------



## rama (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

*فكرة أكثر من رااااائعة
انا معاكم في الفكرة دي
عشان كلنا نستفيد ونفيد
ربنا يباركك يا قلم حر ويحميك​*


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,,
> سلام و نعمه
> فعلا انا الاول كنت فاكر ان نسبة الشريحة العمرية المذكورة قليلة في المنتدي لكن من خلال كلامي مع ناس كتير اولاد وبنات في المنتدي لقيت ان في نسبة كبيرة داخلة ضمن الشريحة,,,,,ياريت ينقل الموضوع لاقسام العامة عشان اغلب اللي بيقول لحضرتك عليهم منهم جداد ومنهم مش اعضاء مباركين
> كانت الفكره : أن نحاور الأعضاء المباركين , بعيدا عما يمكن أن يشتت الموضوع من مداخلات تخرج عنه .
> ...


ربنا يبارك حياتك و ويوجهك دائما و أبدا .


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



rama قال:


> *فكرة أكثر من رااااائعة​*
> *انا معاكم في الفكرة دي*
> *عشان كلنا نستفيد ونفيد*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا قلم حر ويحميك*​


أهلا و سهلا ......منوره الموضوع :999:.
شو رأيك بالفكره الرئيسه ؟؟؟
و كيف بتحبي تكون نوعية الأسئله .
طبعا الكلام أنا كتبته بالمداخله الأصليه للموضوع .....يا ريت تردي عليها ( لما تكوني فاضيه ) و تعطينا رأيك .....لأن رأيكم هو الأساس .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## rama (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

*



			أرجو من كل من يشارك أن يوضح هل عمره ( تحت ال 18 )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا عمري تحت 18



			يا ريت اللي تعجبه الفكره يكتب الزمن المناسب (برأيه ) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الزمن مش مهم عندي 
حددوا الزمن اللي تشوفوا انتو مناسب




			يا ريت العضو اللي تعجبه الفكره يكتب عدد الأسئله المناسب ( برأيه ) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يكون عدد الاسئلة مش كتيررر اوي 
يعني 10 مثلا :dntknw:

فكرة بسيطة
طب ايه رأيك لو كل اسبوع نأخذ اصحاح من العهد القديم مثلا ( تكوين )
وتضعوا أسئلة عليه 
يعني احنا نبحث وندرس كل اسبوع اصحاح ( بالترتيب )
وممكن احنا نستفسر المشرفين الكبار 
الاشياء التي لم نفهمها وهنن بيشرحوها لنا
ربنا يباركك يا قلم حر *​


----------



## sant felopateer (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

*انا مشترك ايضاً
سنى اقل من 18 سنة

و انا مع الاخت راما فى كلامها لكن كان عندى طلب
ممكن فى اسبوع بدل ما ناخد اصحاح ناخد اصحاحين عهد قديم + اصحاح عهد جديد
و ايات للحفظ و تيجى فى السؤال اكمل

بس انا عندى سؤال بسيط:
ازاى هنجاوب فى المسابقة و ممكن كلنا نيجى بعد بعض؟
مثلاً: انا جيت و كتبت ردى
راما جت و كتبت رد
و كذا و كذا
فممكن الواحد يبوص على اجابة التانى و يقلده*


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



> بس انا عندى سؤال بسيط:
> ازاى هنجاوب فى المسابقة و ممكن كلنا نيجى بعد بعض؟
> مثلاً: انا جيت و كتبت ردى
> راما جت و كتبت رد
> ...



*لحد الآن ماقررنا..
لكن غالباً...غالباً يعني.. مش عارف :t33: ..
لأ هي غالباً إن الأحوبة تكون برسائل الخاصة..*

على فكرة اان عمري 24 و11 شهر و16 يوم ..
باقيلي 14 وحيكون عمري 25 :yahoo: :yahoo:...


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



rama قال:


> *انا عمري تحت 18*​
> *الزمن مش مهم عندي *
> *حددوا الزمن اللي تشوفوا انتو مناسب*​
> 
> ...


أهلا أخت راما .
اٍهتمام مميز و تفصيل بالردود و متابعه لها .....تحيه من القلب .
منتظرين تعليق البقيه على فكره أخذ كل سفر ( أو أكثر ) بترتيب معين .
و كما نوهنا سابقا : أنتم من يحدد كيفية المسابقه ....و نحن ننظم فقط .
بس لسه عليكي سؤال واحد فقط و هو :


> 4) طبيعة الأسئله :
> هنا نطلب آرائكم بتفصيل واضح ....و كنا قد اٍقترحنا :
> أ ) كل ما يخص البحث في الكتاب المقدس .....بصوره تناسب خبرة جيل المستقبل و اٍهتماماتهم .
> ب ) ممكن نختار موضوع ( أو أكثر ) و نطلب نقد الأعضاء لهذه المواضيع ( أي توضيح رأي العضو بموضوع .....بكل صراحه ) ...و أنا سأستأذن أصحاب المواضيع سلفا منعا لأي حساسيه في النقد ....و تأكدو أن أغلب المشرفين و الأعضاء هنا ( اٍن لم يكن جميعهم ) , يتقبلون النقد لمواضيعه بصوره رائعه ......لكن الاٍحتياط واجب .
> ...


طبعا أنا أقصد النص باللون الأزرق ......فهل تهتمين و تفضلين هكذا نوع من الأسئله أم لا ؟؟
الجواب ممكن أن يكون( نعم )فقط ....او( لا) فقط ....و ممكن الشرح الاٍضافي أيضا .
شكرا لمتابعتك المميزه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



sant felopateer قال:


> *انا مشترك ايضاً*
> *سنى اقل من 18 سنة*
> *أهلا و سهلا ....منور .*
> 
> ...


نقطه مهمه و جوهريه .
تم اٍقتراح أكتر من طريقه .....لكن الطريقه الوحيده التي يستطيع أن يشارك بها جميع الأعضاء المسيحيين  الناشطين في المنتدى , هي الرسائل الخاصه ....و على الأغلب هي التي سيتم العمل بها .
اٍن لم يأتينا اٍقتراح أفضل منكم .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*



peace_86 قال:


> *لحد الآن ماقررنا..*
> :t32:
> *لكن غالباً...غالباً يعني.. مش عارف :t33: ..*
> *لأ هي غالباً إن الأحوبة تكون برسائل الخاصة..*
> ...


بما اٍنك عجوز ( و ناوي تعزمنا على عيد ميلادك :smil12 ......سيكون رأيك اٍستشاري فقط .
ممكن تكتب اٍقتراحاتك ..... و للأعضاء أن يأخذو بها أو يرفضوها .
أهلا بيك ...... زماااااااااااااان على ( خطك ) الحلو .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sant felopateer (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

4





> ) طبيعة الأسئله :
> هنا نطلب آرائكم بتفصيل واضح ....و كنا قد اٍقترحنا :
> أ ) كل ما يخص البحث في الكتاب المقدس .....بصوره تناسب خبرة جيل المستقبل و اٍهتماماتهم .
> ب ) ممكن نختار موضوع ( أو أكثر ) و نطلب نقد الأعضاء لهذه المواضيع ( أي توضيح رأي العضو بموضوع .....بكل صراحه ) ...و أنا سأستأذن أصحاب المواضيع سلفا منعا لأي حساسيه في النقد ....و تأكدو أن أغلب المشرفين و الأعضاء هنا ( اٍن لم يكن جميعهم ) , يتقبلون النقد لمواضيعه بصوره رائعه ......لكن الاٍحتياط واجب .
> ...



*الصراحة يعنى
فكرة النقد مش فكرة حلوة لكن فكرة الاسئلة يعنى س و ج فى اصحاح كل اسبوع هيكون احسن
يعنى مثلاً فى سفر التكوين3 نقاط) المجموع الكلى: (9 نقاط) و نصف لتمهيدى
متى خلق الله الانسان؟(1)
كم يوم خلق الله العالم؟(1)
متى خلق الله النور و الظلام؟(1)
_____
اكمل:
نسل ........ يسحق رأس .......(2)
فكان روح ....... يرف على........(2)
_______
قل لى ما رأيك فى:
1) اقتناع حواء بكلام الحية(1)
2) سماح الله بالحية بوجود فى الجنة(1)
_____
حضر الاصحاح القادم 
سؤال تمهيدى: ما سبب قتل قايين لهابيل؟(1/2)

ايه رايكم؟
اصل فكرة النقد ديه هتكون صعبة شوية و مش سهلة لكل الناس و ممكن كمان تتحول لتقرير فالاسئلة احسن...

و ممكن كمان انا و راما دلوقتى نتسابق و اللى يكسب فينا يتسابق مع واحد تانى و اللى يخسر برضه يتسابق مع واحد تانى*


----------



## rama (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

*


			طبعا أنا أقصد النص باللون الأزرق ......فهل تهتمين و تفضلين هكذا نوع من الأسئله أم لا ؟؟
الجواب ممكن أن يكون( نعم )فقط ....او( لا) فقط ....و ممكن الشرح الاٍضافي أيضا .
شكرا لمتابعتك المميزه .



			ربنا يبارك حياتك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الصراحة يعنى
فكرة النقد مش فكرة حلوة لكن فكرة الاسئلة يعنى س و ج فى اصحاح كل اسبوع هيكون احسن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مع سانت 
ان فكرة النقد تقيلة شوية



			أ ) كل ما يخص البحث في الكتاب المقدس .....بصوره تناسب خبرة جيل المستقبل و اٍهتماماتهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

:big29::36_1_11:

ميرسي لتعبكم معانا :big35:
والرب يبارككم ويحفظكم من شر ابليس وأعوانه​*​:94::94:


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18)  .*

الأخت راما .
الأخ سانت فيلوباتير .
آرئكم جميله ......و ننتظر آراء غيركم ( لتأكيدها أو للاٍضافه عليها أو تعديلها ) .......يا ريت تراسلو اللي بتعرفوه من الأعضاء ( تحت ال 18 ) و تعطوه رابط للموضوع ......و سأنقل الموضوع الحالي لقسم ( المرشد الروحي ) حتى يكون معلن لجميع الأعضاء المسيحيين .
نريد على الأقل ثلاثةمشاركين اٍضافيين ......مع آرائهم .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## Twin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي قلم حر*

*ممكن أستهبل وأجاوب علشاااااااااااااااان أكسب !!!!!!!!!!*

*أنت عارف أنا عمري*
* 18 سنة و23 يوم و2ساعة و3 ثواني ....حالياً*

*ممكن والا أروح أقووووووول لروك*

*ههههههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي قلم حر*
> 
> *ممكن أستهبل وأجاوب علشاااااااااااااااان أكسب !!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


بلاش روك ......ربنا لا يسيئك .
اٍعمل اللي عاوزه ........بس ممنوع تشترك بالمسابقه:smi411: .
و القانون قانون ّ:smil8:.
و ليكون بركه:a63: .


----------



## Twin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي قلم حر*


قلم حر قال:


> أنت تعمل اللي عاوزه ....دا قسمك !!!
> بس عاوز أقول :
> ربنا على المفتري *!*.



*صدقوني كل المشرفين كدة *
*جالهم أنفلونزا طيور وعصافير **وربنا يستر*
*دة أنا خايف أقول جالهم أنميا الأسماك*
*أيه دة يا جماعة *
*أنا Twin*
*مش *
*REDEMPTION *
*قسمي أيه يا أستاذ قلم ... شكلك أتجوزت *
*هههههههههه*
*أنا قسمي الأسئله مش المرشد*​ 
*وربنا علي المفتري *



قلم حر قال:


> صعب ألاقي واحد أصدق من ( غيري طبعا :hlp


:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*بدون تعليق*​ 


قلم حر قال:


> بلاش روك ......ربنا لا يسيئك ..


 
*أقوله أيه يا عم *
*عيزه بعد أما يشوف ال حصل للمشرفين يسكت*
*دة هيدمر المنتدي*
*ههههههههه*​ 
*أثنين يارب في يومين يحلموا بيا *​ 
*أشكرك يا رب*​ 


قلم حر قال:


> و ليكون بركه:a63: .


 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
نفسي أعرف الفرق بينك و بين طارق !!!
فعلا : توينز !!
----------------------
ربنا يهدي !


----------



## sant felopateer (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

لحظة لحظة واحدة هو Redemption مش Twin ،،
اومال بيتكلموا زى بعد و مباركين زى بعد ازاى؟
العتب على النظر


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*والله انا كمان كنت أحسب أنو أمير فكري هو نفسه طارق!!!!!!!!!!!!...
نفس اللون البرتقالي.. ويتكلموا بنفس الأسلوب..
سمعتوا باللي يقول : الله يخلق من الشبه اربعين!!! :t33:..
هو ده ..


المهم ماعلينا :beee:..

فكرة سانت جميلة جداً ..
بس في مشكلة..
أول شي إنتوا عارفين إنو الترجمات في الكتاب المقدس مش كلها متشابهة..
أحياناً الفاعل يتقدم على المفعول... وأحياناً العكس... وأحياناً صيغة الجمل تكون مختلفة من جذورها..

فلذلك لو اسئلة المسابقة كانت بسؤال أكمل الفراغ..
كان مش جميع الأعضاء حيحلوها..
لأن البعض عندهم ترجمة مختلفة...
أنا عارف إني أتكلم بلجيكي ومحد فاهم علي..

بس قلم حر ماراح يقصر في ترجمة كلامي :yahoo: ..*


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*أما هذه:*


> قل لى ما رأيك فى:
> 1) اقتناع حواء بكلام الحية(1)
> 2) سماح الله بالحية بوجود فى الجنة(1)
> _____
> ...



*جميلة جداً..
وهي خطوة تجعلنا نقرا الكتاب المقدس بشكل جيد..*


----------



## Moony34 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

فكرة ممتازة.... ومفيدة للجميع...أنا سني أكثر من ثمانية عشر سنة بكتير ولكن عندي إقتراح إن المسابقة تبتدي بمواضيع تهم الشباب في السن ده على سبيل المثال:
١- دراسة شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس:  يتم دراسة عمل الله في حياة الشباب من خلال دراسة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس يعني مثلا اسحق كشاب وكيف تعامل مع تقديم ابوه له كذبيحة يوسف كشاب وكيف عمل الله في بيع اخوته له داود الشاب الملك وكيف كان يخدم شاول وهو ممسوح ملكا.... وهكذا
٢- دراسة مواضيع شبابية من الكتاب المقدس: مثل اختيار الله لرفقة كزوجة لاسحق، الحب في حياة يعقوب وقصة ارتباطه براحيل... إلخ
٣- الصداقة : الصداقة بين داود ويوناثان، الصداقة بين بطرس وبولس...إلخ
٤- الخدمة والكرازة: بولس الرسول، برنابا، تيموثاوس ووصايا بولس له كشاب مسيحي... إلخ
يعني أنا قصدي إن المسابقة تحتوي مواضيع تخص الشباب ويتم دراستها من الكتاب المقدس ويكون السؤال مثلا في صيغة:
تكلم عن الصداقة مع الاستعانة بسفر صموئيل الأول.
أسف للإطالة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم وتعب محبتكم.


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



> ١- دراسة شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس: يتم دراسة عمل الله في حياة الشباب من خلال دراسة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس يعني مثلا اسحق كشاب وكيف تعامل مع تقديم ابوه له كذبيحة يوسف كشاب وكيف عمل الله في بيع اخوته له داود الشاب الملك وكيف كان يخدم شاول وهو ممسوح ملكا.... وهكذا
> ٢- دراسة مواضيع شبابية من الكتاب المقدس: مثل اختيار الله لرفقة كزوجة لاسحق، الحب في حياة يعقوب وقصة ارتباطه براحيل... إلخ
> ٣- الصداقة : الصداقة بين داود ويوناثان، الصداقة بين بطرس وبولس...إلخ
> ٤- الخدمة والكرازة: بولس الرسول، برنابا، تيموثاوس ووصايا بولس له كشاب مسيحي... إلخ



*رائع جداً يا أخ موني..
جميةل فكرة المحبة بين زوجين في الكتاب المقدس.. أو الصداقة.. والكرازة..
أنا أتفق معاك مليون بالمية*


----------



## Moony34 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



peace_86 قال:


> *رائع جداً يا أخ موني..
> جميةل فكرة المحبة بين زوجين في الكتاب المقدس.. أو الصداقة.. والكرازة..
> أنا أتفق معاك مليون بالمية*





ميرسي للمجاملة الرقيقة يا بيس... وإنت واحشني جدا... فينك من زمان؟


----------



## jojo_josiph (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

بجد ياقلم حر الفكره دى رااااااائعه وانا اتحمست ليها اووى .... وانا سنى تحت ال 18 سنه .

بس انا بقترح ان الاجابات تكون فى رسائل خاصه افضل 

ونوع الاسئله بقى مش عارف انتوا اللى تحددوها بس تكون مناسبه لينا
​


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

يا أخ موني .. أنا تمام بخير..
وإنت إللي واحشنا..
أنا كل يوم موجود..


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*انا مع فكرة مونى و مؤيد لها 100%
لكن كيف ستكون اسئلة
انا و راما مش حابين التقراير و الحاجات ديه لانها مش سهلة لكلنا
فاتمنى يا مونى انك تحطلنا الاسئلة حتكون ازاى بالمنظر الجميل اللى انت لسة قايلوه ده

بالنسبة للبلجيكى بيس :t33:
اتمنى انك تشارك فى حط الاسئلة و تشاركنا بلغتك البلجيكيا اصل الواحد عايز يضرب عصفوران بحجر

مشكورين يا اعضاء المنتدى على حبكم و تعبك من اجلنا و من اجل المسيح
مشكور قلم حر
مشكور ماى روك
مشكور بيس86 على دمك الخفيف طبعا
مشكورة راما
مشكور مونى على اقتراحه الحلو*


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



peace_86 قال:


> *والله انا كمان كنت أحسب أنو أمير فكري هو نفسه طارق!!!!!!!!!!!!...*
> *نفس اللون البرتقالي.. ويتكلموا بنفس الأسلوب..*
> *سمعتوا باللي يقول : الله يخلق من الشبه اربعين!!! :t33:..*
> *هو ده ..*
> ...


فاهمك :love45:.
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
شكرا للاٍهتمام .


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



Moony34 قال:


> فكرة ممتازة.... ومفيدة للجميع...أنا سني أكثر من ثمانية عشر سنة بكتير
> و أنا كمان :ura1:.
> اٍذا رأيك اٍستشاري !!
> 
> ...


أفكارك جميله ....و يبقى الرأي لأصحاب العلاقه .
شكرا جزيلا ( يا موهوبنا ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



jojo_josiph قال:


> بجد ياقلم حر الفكره دى رااااااائعه وانا اتحمست ليها اووى .... وانا سنى تحت ال 18 سنه .
> جميل جدا ....و هو دا هدفنا .​
> 
> بس انا بقترح ان الاجابات تكون فى رسائل خاصه افضل
> ...


جميل جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



sant felopateer قال:


> *انا مع فكرة مونى و مؤيد لها 100%*
> *لكن كيف ستكون اسئلة*
> *سنحاول أن نجمع جميع الأفكار ( التي وافقتم عليها ) في بوتقه واحده .*
> *فيكون السؤال محدد بنقطه معينه .....و نكتب اٍسم السفر و رقم الاٍصحاح الذي نريد الجواب منه .*
> ...


لا شكر على واجب .......
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



> نظرا لأنه قد يكون معنا من هو بسن ال ( 14 ) مثلا !


*
لا لا احد كده و ستوب اذا كان احنا بيطلبوا منا فى مدارس الاحد عمل ابحاث عن اسفار طويلة لوحدنا زى صمؤيل و تكوين و لاويين و تثنية و دانيال
و احنا بنعمل ابحاث كبيرة و كتيرة و بتكون النتيجة رائعة:smil12:

صدقنى لو عايز ابحاث طويلة و مفصلة عن اسفار انا و اللى فى سنى ممكن نجيبلك احسن من ابحاث 16 سنة هههههه
و احنا ممكن نعمل ابحاث عن اشخاص فى نقاط زى
-مميزاته
-عيوبه
-اية رئيسية تتعلق به
-وجود الله فى حياته
- حكمة تتعلمها فى حياتك منه
- قصته مختصرة

ايه رايك؟*


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



> و نحنا هانشتغل أيه بقا ؟؟؟
> عاوز أكمن عضو يحط الأسئله ؟؟؟
> بكره تشوف الأسئله و وضوحها و جوهريتها ......بعدين هاتقول ( عاوزين قلم حر و الأخ أستفانوس بس هما اللي يعملو مساب


*
ده انا من دلوقتى بشجع قلم حر و استفانوس 
تيجى برضه انى مش عاوزكم ده كلام برضه ،، لا لا طبعاً عاوزكم اكيد
اصلى عايز اتعلم من بيس البليجكيى علشان نستفيد برضه و لا ايه؟ (هع هع هع هع)*


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



sant felopateer قال:


> *لا لا احد كده و ستوب اذا كان احنا بيطلبوا منا فى مدارس الاحد عمل ابحاث عن اسفار طويلة لوحدنا زى صمؤيل و تكوين و لاويين و تثنية و دانيال*
> *أنا أتكلم بالعموم .*
> *تخيل لو أنك في مدرسه حكوميه و لا تستطيع أن تذهب لمدارس الأحد ( لأي سبب ) .*
> *سيكون وضعك صعبا جدا !*
> ...


لا رأي لي ......لو وافق البقيه .....لا مانع عندي أبدا .
ننتظر رأي البقيه أو المشاركين الجدد .


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*ماشى كلامك ،،
مستنين راما و جو جو جوزيف يقولوا رايهم
و قدامهم حاجتين:
1) ياما اسئلة و اجابة برقم الاصحاح و الاية و هما يردوا فى الرسائل الخاصة و هتكون اسئلة سهلة ان شاء الله (ادعو قلم حر و استفانوس يكونوا مستهالين معان ههههههه)
2) دراسة شخصيات كتابية و كتابة مميزاتها و عيبوها و قصتها المختصرة بشكل نقاط صغيرة فى الرسائل الخاصة برضه         *


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

المشاركون حتى الآن :
الأخت راما .
الأخ سانت فيلوباتير .
الأخ جوجو جوزيف .
-------------------------
بقي يومان للأعضاء الراغبين باٍعطاء رأيهم للحوار هنا .
يوم الجمعه ( نص الليل ) ينتهي الحوار بالموضوع هنا .
بهدها بيومين ( باٍذن المسيح ) تكون الأسئله جاخزه و معلنه .
و كما قلنا الرد بالرسائل الخاصه تحديد ....و وقتها سنحدد لمن سيتم اٍرسال الرسائل الخاصه .
-------------------------
أرجو ممن لم يرد على النقاط التاليه ( أو غيرها ) أن يرد و يكتب رأيه .
هل تريد المسابقه أسبوعيه أو كل عشرة أيام أم ماذا ؟
كم تفضل أن يكون عدد الأسئله ؟؟
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا .


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



> هل تريد المسابقه أسبوعيه أو كل عشرة أيام أم ماذا ؟



لا اسبوعية لان المدارس قربت فمش هيكون عندنا وقت غير الاجازات اننا نذاكر و نرد
يعنى كل سبع ايام تبعت رسالة و تخلص صلاحية الرسالة فى جمعة بعدها
و تكون الرسالة يوم الجمعة و يوم الجمعة التانية تكون الرسالة التانية



> كم تفضل أن يكون عدد الأسئله ؟؟


5 اسئلة ثم ننقل لمرحلة الاكبر 10 ثم المرحلة الاكبر 15 سؤال و التصفيات 20 اسئلة و النهائية 25 سؤال
و تكون كل مرحلة اصعب من التانية و كل سؤال على حسبه نقطة


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



sant felopateer قال:


> *ده انا من دلوقتى بشجع قلم حر و استفانوس *
> *تيجى برضه انى مش عاوزكم ده كلام برضه ،، لا لا طبعاً عاوزكم اكيد*
> *اصلى عايز اتعلم من بيس البليجكيى علشان نستفيد برضه و لا ايه؟ (هع هع هع هع)*


بس لما يكترو الطباخين تحترق الطبخه !
دا اللي خايفين منه !
خصوصا أن الحوار لتنظيم المسابقه و الاٍتفاق على تفاصيلها ليس بالأمر السهل بين عضوين .....فكيف عندما يكون أربعة أعضاء !



sant felopateer قال:


> *ماشى كلامك ،،*
> *مستنين راما و جو جو جوزيف يقولوا رايهم*
> *و قدامهم حاجتين:*
> *1) ياما اسئلة و اجابة برقم الاصحاح و الاية و هما يردوا فى الرسائل الخاصة و هتكون اسئلة سهلة ان شاء الله (ادعو قلم حر و استفانوس يكونوا مستهالين معان ههههههه)*
> *2) دراسة شخصيات كتابية و كتابة مميزاتها و عيبوها و قصتها المختصرة بشكل نقاط صغيرة فى الرسائل الخاصة برضه *


كفكره عامه .....كلامك دقيق ....بس عند كتابه الأسئله .....قد نتجاوز ( قليلا فقط ) الشروط الموضوعه .....بما لا يتعب القارىء في الكتاب المقدس .
أحيانا تفرض أهميه الأسئله تجاوز طفيف في التنظيم .....و لدينا فكره : أن نضع أسئله يجيب المتسابق على جزء منها فقط ( بحسب رغبته ) .
مثلا : سبع أسئله يجيب المتسابق على خمسه منهم بس ....و يختار نوعية الأسئله المناسبه له  .
سنأخذ آرائكم .....و نضعها في صوره كامله ترضي جميع الأذواق ( باٍذن المنسيح ) 
يا ريت تجاوب على السؤالين في المداخله الأخيره و سأكررها :



قلم حر قال:


> المشاركون حتى الآن :
> الأخت راما .
> الأخ سانت فيلوباتير .
> الأخ جوجو جوزيف .
> ...


و لو عندك أعضاء تعرفهم من ( جيل المستقبل ) يا ريت تدعوهم للمسابقه برساله خاصه ......عاوزين مسابقه تتفوق على جميع ما سبق ( مع اٍحترامي لجميع المسابقات الأخرى ) فأنتم جيل ( المستقبل ) !
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## jojo_josiph (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



> هل تريد المسابقه أسبوعيه أو كل عشرة أيام أم ماذا ؟


لا ياريت تبقى اسبوعيه بقى علشان زى ماقال فيلوباتير المدراس قربت وكده



> كم تفضل أن يكون عدد الأسئله ؟؟


ياريت تبقى عشر اسئله وكل ماندخل فى مرحله اكبر تزداد صعوبة الاسئله :scenic:

​


----------



## peace_86 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

ولو حبيبي سانت..
العفو جداً ..
كلك ذوق


----------



## Twin (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي كل أخوتي*


*تعليق في حلقي *​*ينهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار أحمر مخطط*
*كل دول أصغر من 18 سنة *
*:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:*

*عامة مش مهم الشباب أحباب الله *
*وأنا مش كبير عنكوا أوي*
*أنا زي ما قلت *
*18 سنة و7 شهور و3 أيام و12 دقيقة و10ثواني ......... حتي الأن *
*وبكرة أكيد هكبر*
*ههههههههههه*

*بقلكوا أيه أي سؤال صعب عليكوا غشوه مني ونقسم بالنص*
*ههههههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



jojo_josiph قال:


> لا ياريت تبقى اسبوعيه بقى علشان زى ماقال فيلوباتير المدراس قربت وكده​
> 
> ياريت تبقى عشر اسئله وكل ماندخل فى مرحله اكبر تزداد صعوبة الاسئله :scenic:​


من يعترض على 10 أسئله أسبوعيا ......فليكتب تعليقه هنا .
شكرا أخ جوجو  جوزيف للتعليق و الاٍهتمام .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
نكرر ( للجميع ): المفروض غدا و في نص الليل نغلق الموضوع دا .
و بعد يومين تكون الأسئله جاهزه و مطروحه للعلن .
مباركون .


----------



## قلم حر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> هاي !!
> ...


سلام و نعمه .


----------



## sant felopateer (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

*انا موافق على عشر اسئلة و اعيد ردى يا اخى قلم الحر:*


> لا اسبوعية لان المدارس قربت فمش هيكون عندنا وقت غير الاجازات اننا نذاكر و نرد
> يعنى كل سبع ايام تبعت رسالة و تخلص صلاحية الرسالة فى جمعة بعدها
> و تكون الرسالة يوم الجمعة و يوم الجمعة التانية تكون الرسالة التانية



*لكى يكون اثنان مؤيدان ليوم جمعة يوم رسالة الخاصة*


----------



## قلم حر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

الجمعه .....كويس جدا ..... لو حد معترض يكتب ....لو مفيش اٍعتراض يبقى الجمعه ( مش بكره ) .


----------



## الجوكر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

الفكره حلوه يمكن علشان انا تحت ال 18 هادخل فيها بس علشان ازود معلوماتى الدينيه


----------



## الجوكر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

يوم الجمعه كويس خالص


----------



## monlove (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

فكرة هايلة وحاولي تبتدي فيها 
وربنا معاكي


----------



## قلم حر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*



الجوكر قال:


> الفكره حلوه يمكن علشان انا تحت ال 18 هادخل فيها بس علشان ازود معلوماتى الدينيه


ممتاز .... جميل أن يكون عضو مثلك بين المتسابقين .....منور .



الجوكر قال:


> يوم الجمعه كويس خالص


تمام كده .....يبقى اٍجماع ( لحد الآن ) .


monlove قال:


> فكرة هايلة وحاولي تبتدي فيها
> وربنا معاكي


هاحاول يا أختي أبدأ فيها .......الجمعه الجايه ( مش بكره ) لأننا فاتحين باب الحوار بطريقه المسابقه لحد يوم الجمعه ( نص الليل ).....و بعدين هانرتب أسئلتنا بحسب الطريقه التي اٍتفقنا عليها .
يعني لسه الأسئله مش جاهزه .
كانت النيه نبتدي يوم الأحد( الي جاي ) .....بس المتسابقين كان رأيهم نخليها الجمعه ......و طبعا رأيهم هو الأساس .
شكرا لاٍهتمامك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

يغلق لاٍنتهاء الزمن المحدد للحوار فيه .
يوم الجمعه القادم ( باٍذن المسيح ) ستكون الأسئله معلنه ( المرحله الأولى ) .
و سنحاول أن نعلنها ( الخميس ) حتى يستطيع أن يبحث فيها الطلاب خلال يوم الجمعه ( يوم العطله ) .
سيتم تنبيه الأعضاء المشركين هنا ببدء المسابقه .
سلام المسيح .


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره مسابقه لجيل المستقبل ( شباب تحت ال 18 ) للمسيحيين فقط ).*

بنعمة الرب : تم اٍفتتاح المسابقه .

مسابقه ( جيل المستقبل ) ....الجوله الأولى للفرسان .​

من أجل أي ملاحظه أو اٍستفسار ...لا تترددوا بمراسلتي .

سلام و نعمه .​


----------

